# January Repticon Shows



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Ft. Myers Reptile & Exotic Animal Show January 3, 2015*

*When:*
January 3, 2015

*Where:*
Crowne Plaza Fort Myers At Bell Tower Shops
13051 Bell Tower Dr. 
Fort Myers, FL 33907

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Ft. Myers Show:*
Join us in Ft. Myers as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Ft. Myers page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Atlanta Reptile & Exotic Animal Show January 10 & 11, 2015*

*When:*
January 10 & 11, 2015

*Where:*
Gwinnett County Fairground
2405 Sugarloaf Parkway
Lawrenceville, GA 30045

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Atlanta Show:* 
In January 2007, thousands of guests came out to the Atlanta Reptile and Exotic Animal Show to continue a six year tradition at a great new location at the Gwinnett County Fairgrounds. The success of that show and the following summer show in July at the same location re-established this show in Gwinnett County. Repticon returned in 2009 to the newer, nicer, and larger Fairgrounds facility that has proven so popular with vendors and guests that in 2014 the new schedule will be four times a year! This growing show continues to delight thousands of guests in one the nation's largest metro areas, so if you call the Atlanta area home, head out for the biggest and most exciting reptile show in Georgia!	

Repticon Atlanta page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Raleigh Reptile & Exotic Animal Show January 17 & 18, 2015*

*When:*
January 17 & 18, 2015

*Where:*
North Carolina State Fairgrounds Scott Building
1025 Blue Ridge Road 
Raleigh, NC 27607

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Raleigh Show:* 
The North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show hosted at the NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh was established over 15 years ago and has been operating every year at the Fairgrounds for the past 15 years. At one point in the show’s history, it was one of the East Coast’s premier reptile shows, drawing attendance in excess of 10,000 for four years straight. Repticon purchased the show from Gila Productions in April of 2013. Join us this summer as Repticon reboots one of the nation’s original and most historic two-day reptile shows, The North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal show at the NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh!	

Repticon Raleigh page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Orlando Reptile & Exotic Animal Show January 31 & February 1, 2015*

*When:* 
January 31 & February 1, 2015

*Where:*
Central Florida Fairgrounds
4603 W. Colonial Dr.
Orlando, FL 32808

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Orlando Show:* 
For ten years, Repticon has been bringing great shows to Central Florida Fairground in Orlando. One of Repticon's original series of shows, the show has continued to grow until it is now one of the premiere shows in the industry and THE show to go to in Orlando. The show currently runs three times a year and has only bigger & better things in store for guests in the future, so stop by Repticon Orlando in 2014 and have some family-friendly reptile fun!!	

Repticon Orlando page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## s0082 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yay cant wait!


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Birmingham Reptile & Exotic Animal Show January 24 & 25, 2015*

*When:* 
January 24 & 25, 2015

*Where:*
Zamora Shrine Temple
3521 Ratliff Rd. 
Birmingham, AL 35210

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Birmingham Show:* 
In June of 2012 Repticon debuted in Alabama with Repticon Birmingham! This year, the show will be held at the Zamora Shrine Temple. Repticon Birmingham features two days of reptile fun, with over 100 tables of top-quality reptiles, amphibians, exotic pets and pet products, hourly seminars and presentations, door prizes sponsored by Exo Terra, and much more! A great time will be had by all as Alabama herpers thrill to the excitment of Repticon. Look to the future for the annual Repticon Birmingham!

Repticon Birmingham page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon West Palm Beach Reptile & Exotic Animal Show January 17 & 18, 2015*

*When:* 
January 17 & 18, 2015

*Where:*
The Box Expo Center
2223 Palm Beach Lakes Blvd 
West Palm Beach, FL 33409

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon West Palm Beach Show:* 
In August of 2011, Repticon acquired the long-running Florida Reptile and Alternative Pet Show in West Palm Beach, Florida. In November 2011, a show returned to West Palm, now as the two day Repticon West Palm Beach Reptile & Exotic Animal Show. Hosted at the area's newest event facility, The Box Expo Center in the heart of West Palm Beach, it offered 16,000 sq. ft. of space and room for up to 125 exhibitor tables! With delighted guests happy to see a show still in West Palm, and more who were appreciative of Repticon's long awaited return to the Southeast Florida coast, the new show took off to a rollicking start with the growing herp community, returning again in the summer of 2012 and beyond into 2015. Check back to this page for future updates regarding the return of Palm Beach County's two-day reptile expo, Repticon West Palm! 

Repticon West Palm Beach page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Greenville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show January 24 & 25, 2015*

*When:* 
January 24 & 25, 2015

*Where:*
Greenville Shrine Club
119 Beverly Rd
Greenville, SC 29609

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Greenville Show:* 
The South Carolina Reptile and Exotic Animal Show made its debut in the greater Greenville, SC area at what is now the TD Convention Center in Greenville in 2004, eventually moving to the Civic Center of Anderson in 2006. Repticon originally visited the greater Greenville area in 2007 with a show in Spartanburg, SC. Repticon was proud to return to the most populous area in SC, the greater Greenville metro area, with Repticon West Carolina at Anderson, SC in December of both 2011 and 2012 at that same Civic Center of Anderson. The show for this area has now moved to the more central location in Greenville at the Greenville Shrine Club. This great metro area is home to 25% of the population of South Carolina, and is within a two hour drive of Atlanta, GA, Asheville, NC, and many Eastern TN communities. In June 2013, this newly relocated show ran with a great event catering to enthusiasts of reptiles and exotics. Join us in 2015 as Repticon Greenville returns!

Repticon Greenville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay New Port Richey Reptile & Exotic Animal Show January 10, 2015*

*When:*
January 10, 2015

*Where:*
All Sports Arena
7716 Rutillio Court
Port Richey, FL 34653

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay New Port Richey Show:*
Join us in New Port Richey, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay New Port Richey page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Scpenn12 (Nov 11, 2014)

Finishing up a 29 gallon vivarium over the past few months and was hoping to get 3 to 4 dendrobates imitators here in SE. Plan on attending a combination of the Raleigh, Charlotte, Greenville, or Columbia shows. If anyone has any available or advice in possible options it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Ft. Myers Reptile & Exotic Animal Show January 2, 2016*

*When:*
January 2, 2016

*Where:*
Crowne Plaza Fort Myers At Bell Tower Shops
13051 Bell Tower Dr. 
Fort Myers, FL 33907

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Ft. Myers Show:*
Join us in Ft. Myers as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Ft. Myers page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Atlanta Reptile & Exotic Animal Show January 9 & 10, 2016*

*When:* 
January 9 & 10, 2016

*Where:*
Gwinnett County Fairground
2405 Sugarloaf Parkway
Lawrenceville, GA 30045

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Atlanta Show:* 
In January 2007, thousands of guests came out to the Atlanta Reptile and Exotic Animal Show to continue a six year tradition at a great new location at the Gwinnett County Fairgrounds. The success of that show and the following summer show in July at the same location re-established this show in Gwinnett County. Repticon returned in 2009 to the newer, nicer, and larger Fairgrounds facility that has proven popular with vendors and guests. This growing show continues to delight thousands of guests in one the nation's largest metro areas, so if you call the Atlanta area home, head out for the biggest and most exciting reptile show in Georgia!

Repticon Atlanta page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Raleigh Reptile & Exotic Animal Show January 16 & 17, 2016*

*When:*
January 16 & 17, 2016

*Where:*
North Carolina State Fairgrounds Scott Building
1025 Blue Ridge Road 
Raleigh, NC 27607

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Raleigh Show:* 
The North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show hosted at the NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh was established over 15 years ago and has been operating every year at the Fairgrounds for the past 15 years. At one point in the show’s history, it was one of the East Coast’s premier reptile shows, drawing attendance in excess of 10,000 for four years straight. Repticon purchased the show from Gila Productions in April of 2013. Join us in 2015 as Repticon reboots one of the nation’s original and most historic two-day reptile shows, The North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal show at the NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh!	

Repticon Raleigh page

*Email: *[email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Memphis Reptile & Exotic Animal Show January 23 & 24, 2016*

*When:*
January 23 & 24, 2016

*Where:*
The Landers Center
4560 Venture Drive 
Southaven, MS 38671

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Memphis Show:* 
September of 2009 Repticon expanded West with Repticon Memphis, a great new show in an area that was long-overdue for a major reptile expo. Hosted at The Landers Center (formerly known as the Desoto Civic Center) in Southaven, Mississippi, just 6 miles South of the Tennessee-Mississippi state line and 12 miles from the Memphis airport, guests from Tennessee, Arkansas, and Mississippi had a chance to encounter a wide variety of reptiles and amphibians that they might not have had the opportunity to experience in their home cities. (Guests from outside of Mississippi purchasing pets to take home should check first to make sure their new pets are welcome by their local laws.) Repticon Memphis was also the second Repticon show to feature a venomous-included area, featuring non-native venomous snakes from around the world. Lots of herpers came out to the show from all over the tri-state area. The show returned numerous times in the years from 2010-15, so look now to this page for future announcements and join us for what is becoming a new standard - Repticon Memphis!

Repticon Memphis page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Asheville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show January 23, 2016*

*When:*
January 23, 2016

*Where:*
Western North Carolina Agricultural Center
Boone Building
1301 Fanning Bridge Rd.
Fletcher, NC 28732

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Asheville Show:*
Join us in Asheville, NC as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay featured everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Asheville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Orlando Reptile & Exotic Animal Show January 30 & 31, 2016*

*When:* 
January 30 & 31, 2016

*Where:*
Central Florida Fairgrounds
4603 W. Colonial Dr.
Orlando, FL 32808

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Orlando Show:* 
For ten years, Repticon has been bringing great shows to Central Florida Fairground in Orlando. One of Repticon's original series of shows, the show has continued to grow until it is now one of the premiere shows in the industry and THE show to go to in Orlando. The show currently runs three times a year and has only bigger & better things in store for guests in the future, so stop by Repticon Orlando in 2015 and have some family-friendly reptile fun!!

Repticon Orlando page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Norfolk Reptile & Exotic Animal Show January 9, 2016*

*When:*
January 9, 2016

*Where:*
Norfolk Masonic Temple
7001 Granby St. 
Norfolk, VA 23505

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Norfolk Show:*
Join us next time in Norfolk, VA as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay featured everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Norfolk page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon West Palm Beach Reptile & Exotic Animal Show January 16 & 17, 2016*

*When:* 
January 16 & 17, 2016

*Where:*
The Box Expo Center
2223 Palm Beach Lakes Blvd 
West Palm Beach, FL 33409

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon West Palm Beach Show:* 
In August of 2011, Repticon acquired the long-running Florida Reptile and Alternative Pet Show in West Palm Beach, Florida. In November 2011, a show returned to West Palm, now as the two day Repticon West Palm Beach Reptile & Exotic Animal Show. Hosted at the area's newest event facility, The Box Expo Center in the heart of West Palm Beach, it offered 16,000 sq. ft. of space and room for up to 125 exhibitor tables! With delighted guests happy to see a show still in West Palm, and more who were appreciative of Repticon's long awaited return to the Southeast Florida coast, the new show took off to a rollicking start with the growing herp community, returning again in the summer of 2012 and beyond into 2016. Check back to this page for future updates regarding the return of Palm Beach County's two-day reptile expo, Repticon West Palm!

Repticon West Palm Beach page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------

